# pickled hot banana peppers



## jlmacc (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello all,

It's been awhile since I have posted.But I need some help on a good recipe for canning hot banana peppers.I am going to have a couple grocery bags full from a friend and would like a kickass recipe for canning them.I have messed around here and there canning but if you have a really good recipe for thesesplease share!  Thanks


----------



## jlmacc (Aug 12, 2012)

LOL well looks like everyone is stumped on this one.I searched the site for recipes but that is one thing this site lacks.Other than that it has helped me out a great deal.Well I bought an old pressure cooker a year ago and it came with an old recipe booklet from way back when.All kinds of recipes,so going to use the one in there.Thanks anyways guys have a good one!


----------



## stovebolt (Aug 12, 2012)

I would buy some Mrs. Wages dill pickle mix and follow the directions the same as for the pickles. I have used it for banana peppers and many other things (green beans, okra) all came out wonderful. If you want heat just pack one jalapeno or some other hot pepper in with the mild peppers. Blanch the peppers before pickling.

We buy it at WM.

Chuck


----------



## daveomak (Aug 12, 2012)

jl, morning....  A few folks on here make fermented stuff...  pickles, cabbage, peppers, kim chi etc...   I'm going to give it a try with cukes... I have eaten pickled jalaps and they are very good.....  Banana's should be good also....  add onions and garlic.... who knows...   Dave


----------



## jlmacc (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks guys,

I found one on a recipe site and did them lastnight.Will let you know how they came out.Probably didn't even need the recipe because by the time I tweaked and tuned there it was my own at that point.But regardless it was something to go off of.I will try the mrs.wages when I get more peppers thanks for that.And also I was looking into making fermented ones.I looked around for a crock but found them to be a little expensive.I came across one that was like one of those big glass pickle jars that you get from wally world.It had an airlock on top so you don't have to bother with much scum to clean.I am going to go to wally world get one of those pickle jars and make my own.Never had a fermented pickle,they sound good.Well thanks again guys have a wonderful day godbless!


----------



## jlmacc (Aug 16, 2012)

[h2]I found this recipe online.It has a lot of great reviews.My wife likes sweet peppers, so going to give it a try.Will let you know how it turns out.[/h2][h2] [/h2][h2]Ingredients[/h2][h2]Pickling Juice[/h2]

1/2 lb banana peppers, seeded and sliced crossways into rings

2 cups white vinegar
2/3 cup white sugar
1/2 teaspoon mustard seeds
1/2 teaspoon celery seeds


[h2]Directions[/h2]
Sterilize 2- 1/2 pint jars.
Bring the vinegar, sugar, mustard seed and celery seed to a rolling boil.
Place peppers in the 1/2 pint jars.
Pour on the hot pickling juice and bring liquid to within 1/2" of the top.
Be sure the edge of the jar has no juice on it.
Place lids and screw on bands finger-tip tight.
Seal jar and leave for 2 weeks.


----------



## squidsmoke (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi Jlmacc,

your above recipe you found sounds good.  Once you have your basic salt, vinegar, water, sugar (optional) mixture you can season the mixture with anything you want. 

I use vinegar, salt, water, black peppercorn, bay leaf, garlic and since i like things hot i add a few small slices (like fingernail clippling size pieces) of habenero pepper to give it the heat i like.

Hope they come good, enjoy!


----------



## frosty (Nov 16, 2012)

Sounds like a great recipe!  My problem is always waiting the 2 weeks before cracking open a jar of somehting. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The home boss 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    just laughs. She thinks that I have a lack of will power.


----------



## flash (Nov 16, 2012)

I don't do much with ours but cut them up and throw them in a plastic baggie and freeze them. We usually saute them anyway.


----------



## zelix (Nov 27, 2012)

I simply cut mine up.

Put them in a mason jar.

I put a 1/4 teaspoon of salt.

I fill it up with white distilled vinegar.

I put on the shelf for a couple of weeks. Then it's good to go. I put in the fridge after i open the jar.


----------

